

Ask PG: When I login via OpenID, why does HN look at my contacts? - noaharc

I use the Google OpenID method, and every time it makes sure I'm okay sharing my contacts.  Is this just unavoidable when using OpenID with Google?
======
buugs
nvm I answered my own question with some checking

this is interesting: <http://www.clickpass.com/docs/privacy-policy>

and this

[http://blog.teampatent.com/2009/03/30/clickpass-harvests-
add...](http://blog.teampatent.com/2009/03/30/clickpass-harvests-address-
books/)

~~~
dxjones
This is particularly annoying. What can we do about it? If I don't want to use
clickpass (with my gmail account) will my profile disappear? Can I substitute
a different way of authenticating?

~~~
buugs
Couldn't you just click on your username and change your password which would
allow you to directly log in?

